# Problème Mozart/Aquamacs



## Sem' (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai besoin pour mes études du logiciel Mozart pour faire de la programmation.
J'ai donc téléchargeé la dernière version et l'ai installé.
J'ai ensuite, comme demandé, installé Aquamacs.

Seulement voilà, j'obtiens toujours le même message d'erreur de la part de Mozart quand je tente de le lancer : Aquamacs not found. This programme is needed to run Mozart.

J'ai cherché sur google, mais tout ce que je trouve sont des messages d'il y a au moins 3 ans, avec d'autres versions de OS X, de mozart et d'aquamacs, et qui plus est ces messages sont en anglais et je ne gère pas vraiment le langage informatique (ni en anglais ni en français en fait...)

Auriez vous une idée?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2010)

Bon, histoire de dire, je t'ai traduit en français le mode d'installation de Mozart, ça donne ça :



> Télécharger le paquet "Mozart PPC", le décompresser et double cliquer sur le fichier ".pkg". Par défaut, ça l'installe dans le dossier "/usr/local/oz directory".
> 
> Télécharger Aquamac, monter l'image disque (.dmg), et copier l'application dans le dossier "Applications"
> 
> ...



Par contre, s'agissant d'un environnement de développement, ton sujet n'a pas sa place dans "Applications" ! on déménage.


----------



## Sem' (4 Octobre 2010)

J'avais effectivement trouvé cette page internet en anglais mais je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire, et elle date de 2007 donc je ne suis pas certains que tout soit encore d'actualité (rien que par exemple la version de gmp dans les commandes)

Bon je tente malgré tout mais suis bloqué à l'instruction "faire un "cd" sur ce dossier".
Je suppose que je dois alors taper dans le terminal: cd le-chemin-vers-le-dossier? Parce que ça ne marche pas.
En fait je n'ai même rien fait d'autre que de copier le dossier gmp telechargé sur le site mais je ne comprends pas non plus comment l'installer...

Bref je n'avance pas...
Merci quand même de la piste, je m'obstine!

PS: et j'ignorais pour le domaine de l'article, pardon =)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2010)

Sem' a dit:


> Je suppose que je dois alors taper dans le terminal: cd le-chemin-vers-le-dossier? Parce que ça ne marche pas.



Tu tapes bien le chemin entiers ? Par exemple si le dossier est sur ton bureau, et s'appelle "mondossier", tu dois taper 


```
cd "~/Desktop/mondossier"
```

Avec ou non les guillemets, je ne me souviens plus, par contre.

En fait je n'ai même rien fait d'autre que de copier le dossier gmp telechargé sur le site mais je ne comprends pas non plus comment l'installer...

Bref je n'avance pas...
Merci quand même de la piste, je m'obstine![/QUOTE]

Ben là, je vais pas pouvoir t'aider plus, tu sais, je ne connais pas ce truc, je n'ai fait que te traduire de l'anglais, en fait !


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2010)

tu quotes quand tu as des espaces (ou autres rares characteres) ca evite de les echapper


----------

